# Rottweilers. Do they live long



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

After losing my beloved Honey, at the age of 7...I was wondering do they have a long life.
My beautiful Diesel died at the age of 6
After speaking to Noy at the boarding kennels I use. They,also lost their Rottweiler at the young age of 3
My friend Rottweiler went at the age of 4 
Thankfully, My lovely Max is still with us at the age of 9 
How old is the oldest Rottweiler, anyone here has had.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm probably not the best person to ask as I've lost all of mine too young 

My 1st (male) aged 5 to dilated cardiomyopathy (DCM).
My 2nd (bitch) aged 6 to lymphoma
My 3rd (male) aged 6 to DCM.
My 4th (bitch) aged 6 or 7 (rescue so not totally sure on age) to osteosarcoma.

Indie my current rottie is 5 and I must admit to starting to feel anxious about her but I'm hoping she got all of her problems out of the way early on and will be our first to make it to old age.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

My current boy is 8 years old and the girl we had was just turned 10 when she died, she was a rescue we got at 9.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

My current girl is 9, and after having cruciate surgery and a toe amputation (due to malignant melanoma) last year, is doing very well. 
Previous boy was 12-ish.
My aunt and uncle had one at 14.
So I'm hoping for several more years of my cheeky girl being healthy! 
All were (and are) rescues.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Sadly my impression is that the breed can be prone to cancers and can have shorter lives than one would hope for but that said I know of rotties that have lived for 13 years or so which is a pretty good age for a larger dog.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

The oldest i ever had was 14......That was boz.However with all the issues he had i cant believe we had him that long.Oliver went at 6 and the many others were in between somewhere.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Far too young for some of the ones mentioned


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
to maximize the potential lifespan of any dog, of any breed, there is one key bit of data:
The sire & dam should not be bred *before* they reach 2-YO. This adds an average of 2-yrs to their pups' lifespans. 
[see Padgett, DVM, _Control of Canine Genetic Diseases_ , 1998 - Amazon allows a keyword search in most books to view applicable snippets.]
.
*Control of Canine Genetic Diseases (Howell Reference Books ...*
https://www.amazon.com/Control-Canine-Genetic-Diseases-Reference/.../0876050046
(Howell Reference Books) ... _Dr. Padgett provides clear explanations of modes of inheritance, how to conduct and ..._
.
.
IOW, both the prospective parents should be 'virgins' when they are mated at 24-MO or older.
This of course, is in addition to buying from an ethical breeder who screens for breed-specific heritable problems known in that breed, plus dog-generic heritable problems in dogs as a species. 
"My dogs are healthy & beautiful" doesn't cut it; documentation in the form of eye-certificates [current - 12-MO or less], vet records for thyroid panel [5 or 6-way, not 2 tests], a full-depth skin punch in 3 different places for Sebaceous Adenitis in susceptible breeds, negative blood-test for von Willebrandt's Disease, DNA test for PRA, etc, etc.
Carrier status should also be determined, when it's available.
.
In Rotts specifically, they are prone to a number of cancers - avoiding exposure to environmental triggers is important. 'Clean' food & water, avoid skin exposure to lawn chemicals & petrochemicals [the oil spot from the parked car, the spilled gasoline near the pump, etc], toxic cleaning chemicals especially aromatic alcohols [phenols - PineSol & all its relatives, & other toxins], & so forth.
.
A former client of mine had a huge intact-M Rott who lived at his full-service garage - 24/7, as a deterrent to thieves. He'd been ripped-off twice by raids taking extremely costly tools. I was consulted for his dog's behavior problems.
It developed that he'd lost both his prior Rotts, 2 males, at young ages - they, too, lived in the garage. His current dog ate, slept, & lay about the property; his coat was tacky with oil & other spills. // I convinced him to bathe his dog regularly, TAKE HIM HOME at night when he left to limit his exposure to inhaled carcinogens, & convert him to an indoor pet - he installed a CC-TV system to monitor the garage, with an auto-dial for the local police if there was a break-in [security at doors & windows].
His 3rd Rott died at 12-YO; his predecessors died at 5 & 6, one of osteosarcoma, the other, liver cancer.
.
.
.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cancer is fairly prevalent in the breed, which of course is life limiting, currently the University of Nottingham is carry out a lot of research in the breed which large amounts of the Rottweiler community are contributing too. Maybe because I have 100's of contacts worldwide in the Rottweiler community I do see a fair amount of dogs making it in to double digits, but average life expectancy is 8/9. Researching and finding good breeders can help you give your Rottweiler the best chance of a higher life expectancy


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Cancer is fairly prevalent in the breed, which of course is life limiting, currently the University of Nottingham is carry out a lot of research in the breed which large amounts of the Rottweiler community are contributing too. Maybe because I have 100's of contacts worldwide in the Rottweiler community I do see a fair amount of dogs making it in to double digits, but average life expectancy is 8/9. Researching and finding good breeders can help you give your Rottweiler the best chance of a higher life expectancy


Oh yes I remember answering their questionnaire about my previous dogs and sending a saliva sample from Indie- they rang up a couple of years later to see how she was doing.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
cancer, BTW, is found in 1 in 4 dogs *ETA: of all breeds or mixes *in the U-S at death, on autopsy. It is *not* however, the -cause- of death; it is present.
This is in part because the number of environmental insults has exploded, & also because cancer is associated with age. Dogs who live to be seniors are far-more likely to have cancer somewhere in the body, than young dogs.
.
.
.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> .
> cancer, BTW, is found in 1 in 4 dogs in the U-S at death, on autopsy. It is *not* however, the -cause- of death; it is present.
> This is in part because the number of environmental insults has exploded, & also because cancer is associated with age. Dogs who live to be seniors are far-more likely to have cancer somewhere in the body, than young dogs.
> ...


Osteosarcoma is the cause of death in Rottweilers not age.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Oh yes I remember answering their questionnaire about my previous dogs and sending a saliva sample from Indie- they rang up a couple of years later to see how she was doing.


Many really brave owners are sending tumours to Mark when they lose their dogs :'(


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Mine are going to live forever...so there.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

8tansox said:


> Mine are going to live forever...so there.


If only we could have them forever. That would be lovely


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bob is Rottie mix & he will be 9 in August.

I haven't really noticed any old age issues in him yet apart from occasionally he finds jumping on my bed not as easy as he used to.


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Not my rottie but see Sammy Bear a 14yr old out on his walks quite often! He is just absolutely adorable. A gentle giant who shoves his butt into you for a good butt scratch. Nobody is safe!

He has a little sister a 7 year old staff/rott who is happiest chasing a ball so sammy just has a wonder aroud and finding victims for the butt scratching. Still manages to jump out of the boot fine too. As you can tell i am a big fan of his


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

icklemunch said:


> Not my rottie but see Sammy Bear a 14yr old out on his walks quite often! He is just absolutely adorable. A gentle giant who shoves his butt into you for a good butt scratch. Nobody is safe!
> 
> He has a little sister a 7 year old staff/rott who is happiest chasing a ball so sammy just has a wonder aroud and finding victims for the butt scratching. Still manages to jump out of the boot fine too. As you can tell i am a big fan of his


They are great dogs. Love the sound of him too x


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Meezey said:


> They are great dogs. Love the sound of him too x


Here he is from this mornings walk  with permission from his dad.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

icklemunch said:


> Here he is from this mornings walk  with permisdion from his dad.
> View attachment 310414
> View attachment 310414


Oh I love him, he looks like such a character x


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh god this makes me so sad 
I was just cuddling into Skippy the other day thinking how lost i'd be without him.
He's four and a half, we've been very lucky so far considering his condition. 
If only we could have them forever.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone , Just take care and give plenty love to all the dogs/cats. All animals. Funny really, When I took Honey on from someone on Gumtree 4 years ago... She already had puppies, was not spayed. They could not remember when she had her vaccinations. Honey was bitting her back, This was mites. I got her spayed. Started all over again with her vaccinations. sorted out the mites...Give her the best dog food, which I don't believe she was having. Then, she started having all these problems. 4years of love, taken to the vets when ever she needed to go. Bought new dogs coats, Lovely big dog bed. plenty of walks. All seem so short. I suppose it was meant to be....Why are all these dogs dying of cancer...Is it the food? This is my beautiful honey


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
cancer is in part, a function of age. Young animals rarely get any of the various forms [except leukemia] - the older the individual, human or nonhuman, the greater their risk of cancer in any form.
.
Another big chunk is environmental insults [fumes, ag-chemicals, hydrocarbons, auto exhaust, cleaning chemicals, pesticides, _____ ].
A big hunk is genetic susceptibility, but EPIGENETICS - what happens to the at-risk individual over their lifetime - often pulls the trigger.
OBESITY is a massive multiplier of risks - for cancer, metabolic disorders [diabetes, etc], cardiovascular problems...
.
Rotts have genetic susceptibility to multiple cancers - bone, liver, & more.
Being careful to limit their epigenetic exposures will help a lot: don't use lawn-chemicals other than organics. Don't use toxic cleaners. Don't walk the dog across oily parking-lots, if that's possible. [Or put booties on the dog - yup, i did say that; waterproof ones.  ] Anything that limits aggravation - don't SMOKE. If U smoke, quit - if only for the dog.
Feed them organic food [no toxic fertilizers, no persistent pesticides... clean food].
.
Keeping a Rott lean & fit - even slightly underweight - can significantly lower their risk, not only of cancer but all kinds of bad life-shortening problems.

.
.
.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you, Wow, this makes you think about everything. I often think if it could be genetic. If Honey puppies will get bone cancer as well.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

leashedForLife said:


> the older the individual, human or nonhuman, the greater their risk of cancer in any form.



Quite agree, the reasons are quite simple, once the body of non synthetic mammal reaches middle age for that individual some cells and all other biological charcteristics fail to regenerate themselves, we call it falling into old age & it happens over periods of time, making it inconspicious except 'on refelection'.
The difficulty in applying that biological principle to UK pedigree dogs is that dogs are a man made synthetic species, so there is a huge variation between individuals of the same breed & why people on here mention dogs with very large differences in life expectancy.
So, taking that back to LL4s' post, because the body has become far more vulnerable due to losses or degenerations of various mechanisms then the body becomes more 'vulnerable' to what we normaly call the vulnerableilities of old age, cancers are only one of many aspects of this.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

You will be doing yourself a favour if you research wider afeild, in mainland central & n europe the breed registration clubs have stringent 'fit for breeding' examinations in place for rotts and numerous other breeds, these include health & will include mandatory specific health tests of parents with generations of these health tested grandparents behind them.
If i were in your position & wanted a rot I would contact some of those breeders in its homeland and find out all they have to go through to pass their fit for breeding test. You really need to talk to them and learn their standards, as well as life expectancy.
The link below is to the german rottweiler breed club, on the far lower left, under 'favourits' you will see a ''find breeders'' link, make contact with some of them and find out whatever it is you feel you need to know, including life expectancy.

https://adrk.de/index.php/en/home/zuechter


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Legshand said:


> You will be doing yourself a favour if you research wider afeild, in mainland central & n europe the breed registartsion clubs have stringent 'fit for breeding' examinations in place for rotts and numerous other breeds, these include health & will include mandatory specific health tests of parents with generations of these health tested grandparents behind them.
> If i were in your position & wanted a rot I would contact some of those breeders in its homeland and find out all they have to go through to pass their fit for breeding test. You really need to talk to them and learn their standards, as well as life expectancy.
> The link below is to the german rottweiler breed club, on the far lower left, under 'favourits' you will see a ''find breeders'' link, make contact with some of them and find out whatever it is you feel you need to know, including life expectancy.
> 
> https://adrk.de/index.php/en/home/zuechter


There is nothing wrong with the breeders in the UK, there is no requirement to search Europe for Rottweilers plenty of the breeders carry out stringent test on health and temperament here. Cancer is still a problem in Rottweilers in Europe also.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

rottieboys said:


> Thanks everyone , Just take care and give plenty love to all the dogs/cats. All animals. Funny really, When I took Honey on from someone on Gumtree 4 years ago... She already had puppies, was not spayed. They could not remember when she had her vaccinations. Honey was bitting her back, This was mites. I got her spayed. Started all over again with her vaccinations. sorted out the mites...Give her the best dog food, which I don't believe she was having. Then, she started having all these problems. 4years of love, taken to the vets when ever she needed to go. Bought new dogs coats, Lovely big dog bed. plenty of walks. All seem so short. I suppose it was meant to be....Why are all these dogs dying of cancer...Is it the food? This is my beautiful honey
> View attachment 310630


There is a large study going on at the University of Nottingham in to can in the breed, they are also study vaccinations and Parvovirus also .


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> There is nothing wrong with the breeders in the UK,


Why dont you make your own posts and dont troll other folks posts?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Legshand said:


> Why dont you make your own posts and dont troll other folks posts?


Nothing trolling about it. There are a great many breeders in the UK who carry out stringent health tests, who breed for temperament and dogs who are fit for function, given I know the breed and have been involved in it for a few decades I think I am quite well place the talk about my breed and the breeders involved in it, both here and in Europe.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Legshand said:


> Really,
> 
> Check this out and stop trolling
> http://bit.ly/20aJzNy


So you think breeders in Europe are fantastic do you? I think you will find Google doesn't make you an expert, it just makes you biased on a breed you know nothing about.










Because if you think this is good breeding you are very much mistaken.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

*Rottieboys*, the link below is to a german kennel, they are due a litter in June, the health tests Rotts there seem to have as minumum are HD (Hip Displacia) & something they label as 'ED', I dont know what that is but seems to tested in rotts over their.....the word ''frei'' means they are free of it, so, these parents below are both HD Frei & ED Frei.......the rest below that are sport/working tiles, check it out if you want:

http://www.grafschafter-rottweiler.de/index.php?id=117


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Legshand said:


> Rottieboys, the link below is to a german kennel, they are due a litter in June, the health tests Rotts there seem to have as minumum are HD (Hip Displacia) & something they label as 'ED', I dont know what that is but seems to tested in rotts over their.....the word ''frei'' means they are free of it, so, these parents below are both HD Frei & ED Frei.......the rest below that are sport/working tiles, check it out if you want:
> 
> http://www.grafschafter-rottweiler.de/index.php?id=117


HD is hips ED is elbows both are done in the UK they should also be heart, eye and also be tested JLPP. JLPP is deadly which takes pups at a young age.

I hate people giving out incorrect and dangerous information. Again a certain poster derails a serious thread giving out incorrect and often dangerous advice on stuff they know nothing about.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Legshand said:


> Really,
> 
> Check this out and stop trolling, cant a person (OP) ask a simple question and be left alone to loo around what is suggested with trolls pokeing their filth in


It seems you think everyone with a differing opinion to yours is a troll. I think perhaps you misunderstand the meaning of the word. Insults of this kind will nnot be tolerated.


Legshand said:


> Why dont you make your own posts and dont troll other folks posts?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Legshand said:


> Why dont you make your own posts and dont troll other folks posts?





Legshand said:


> Really,
> 
> Check this out and stop trolling, cant a person (OP) ask a simple question and be left alone to loo around what is suggested with trolls pokeing their filth in
> http://bit.ly/20aJzNy





Legshand said:


> You hate yourself by the sound of it, please *stop disrupting* the OPs post, thank you.
> 
> UK Rottweiler club, hip dysplacia, OP you need to ask any breeder here (if you choose nottocheck out Europe) what the hip scores are of both parents, see UK Rottie club info below:
> http://www.therottweilerclub.co.uk/health/


Actually the OP asked

*How old is the oldest Rottweiler, anyone here has had.*

As Meezey is probably the most experienced person on this forum as far as rottie breeders go and therefore very qualified to answer the question it is rather pathetic to call her a troll.

Definition of a troll

In Internet slang, a *troll* (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[2] or of otherwise disrupting normal, on-topic discussion,[3] often for the troll's amusement.

The only person I can see trying to disrupt this thread is you. Please stop it and leave those of us involved with the breed to have a sensible discussion.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

rottieboys, the link below is to another german litter, both parents are HD Free & ED Free, the bitch was mated 04,02.17, see link,

http://bit.ly/2qf6GyW


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2017)

Legshand said:


> Why dont you make your own posts and dont troll other folks posts?


You make no sense. Really. What on earth does @Meezey replying to this thread with factual information have to do with YOU trolling with your completely uneducated information?



Legshand said:


> & something they label as 'ED'


See? Uneducated, ignorant, unaware. ED is elbow dysplasia. You're recommending breeders off a google search and you don't even know your ass from your elbow.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Legshand said:


> *Rottieboys*, the link below is to a german kennel, they are due a litter in June, the health tests Rotts there seem to have as minumum are HD (Hip Displacia) & something they label as 'ED', I dont know what that is but seems to tested in rotts over their.....the word ''frei'' means they are free of it, so, these parents below are both HD Frei & ED Frei.......the rest below that are sport/working tiles, check it out if you want:
> 
> http://www.grafschafter-rottweiler.de/index.php?id=117


How can you recommend something you know nothing about? You really have no place suggesting breeders if you don't even know what ED stands for!


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> How can you recommend something you know nothing about?


I did not 'recommend', I pointed out they were german rottie breed registration club member who were breeding, my 'recommendation' was in much earlier post and that recomendation was that the poster looks further than just within UK, I made no other 'recomendations' than that, please take notice of what I do write and dont make up things which I do not write.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> You really have no place suggesting breeders if you don't even know what ED stands for!


I knew what 'elbow dysplacia', said in full, is but my breed is not affected by it, although some in europe do test for it as well as other things, why should I know what the initials mean unless I were looking at a dog whose parents have it?
I do look for the ZTP results & the breed, which is very important, although HD in my breed mandatory tested, has been HD free since 1976 when Ottmar Vogel insisted on it, yet I have never heard of ZTP mentioned ever on here, I would have expected that from you dogloverlou as your thumbnail suggests Rotts..

Health Tests & ZTP results, germany dobermann (no ED tests)
https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.vom-westwall.de/&prev=search


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Legshand said:


> I knew what 'elbow dysplacia', said in full, is but my breed is not affected by it, although some in europe do test for it as well as other things, why should I know what the initials mean unless I were looking at a dog whose parents have it?
> I do look for the ZTP results & the breed, which is very important, although HD in my breed mandatory tested, has been HD free since 1976 when Ottmar Vogel insisted on it, yet I have never heard of ZTP mentioned ever on here, I would have expected that from you dogloverlou as your thumbnail suggests Rotts..


Which of @Dogloverlou's dogs do you think is a rottie?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Legshand said:


> I did not 'recommend', I pointed out they were german rottie breed registration club member who were breeding, my 'recommendation' was in much earlier post and that recomendation was that the poster looks further than just within UK, I made no other 'recomendations' than that, please take notice of what I do write and dont make up things which I do not write.


Are you aware of the issues within the breed in Germany? I am also fortunate enough to have lived most of my life in that country. Rottweilers as a whole have issues with Crutiate research is going on that suggests amongst other things it's also an issue over over agulated dogs, which we are seeing a lot more of in Germany, their style of showing means they breed dogs who are shown with vastly extended trots, to get this gait they breed them with ever increasing sloping top lines and over angulation in the rear, know what other breed was bred to and shown to German Standards? The GSD. European breeders also breed for very short muzzled, dome heads and small round eyes. So don't hold them up as the gold standard of breeding. You are recommending breeders who only HD & ED test, it's the bare minimum requires in the breed. Again eyes and hearts should be tested and JLPP is a must as it's fatal.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

ZTP results in sample below, also note that amongst the many health tests ED is not one of them,
scroll down to end photo, and you'll see the ZTP V1A rating.

*https://tinyurl.com/kj3cntl*


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> Are you aware of the issues within the breed in Germany?


No non, it is not my breed, but this is the worst country in europe for hereditory problems, please take notice of my link above, thats what I am used looking at/for in breeding, not least ZTP results


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Legshand said:


> No non, it is not my breed, but this is the worst country in europe for hereditory problems, please take notice of my link above, thats what I am used looking at/for in breeding, not least ZTP results


Where do you get that information from? So you have no idea about Rottweilers but you think you can recommend breeders?

Do you even know what JLPP is and what it does?


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> Are you aware of the issues within the breed in Germany? I am also fortunate enough to have lived most of my life in that country. Rottweilers as a whole have issues with Crutiate research is going on that suggests amongst other things it's also an issue over over agulated dogs, which we are seeing a lot more of in Germany, their style of showing means they breed dogs who are shown with vastly extended trots, to get this gait they breed them with ever increasing sloping top lines and over angulation in the rear, know what other breed was bred to and shown to German Standards? The GSD. European breeders also breed for very short muzzled, dome heads and small round eyes. So don't hold them up as the gold standard of breeding.


Very intersting, a road to ruin by the sound of it, how come??? that its taken till now for you/someone to come forward and point these things out, but whats better here? what I did find shocking on this post was the appaling short life of most rotts, in fact I was amazed it was so low and so many


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Legshand said:


> Very intersting, a road to ruin by the sound of it, how come??? that its taken till now for you/someone to come forward and point these things out, but whats better here? what I did find shocking on this post was the appaling short life of most rotts, in fact I was amazed it was so low and so many


OP's dogs are rescue. She didn't ask for breeder recommendations, had she done so I would have recommended fantastic breeders I know who carry out ALL the health tests . Life expectancy is no different in any other country. Yet you hold Germany up as a good star in Rottweiler breeding knowing nothing at all about the breed and its health? You think I am trolling but you think you are better placed to talk about a breed than those who own it?

So many what?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2017)

Legshand said:


> that its taken till now for you/someone to come forward and point these things out


That wasn't the topic of the thread or even a question until you started recommending breeders. At that point it was topical to bring it up.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> Yet you hold Germany up as a good star in Rottweiler breeding?


Not now youve pointed those things out, that said, I would certainly not recomend UK for a long life dog of any kind, I must say I am surprised at whats happening in germany ( according to you) with rotts, I had assumed they would have kept to the same standards as Dobes, Ill repeat that last link here, folks might start questioning their breed clubs on if 'in not' 'why not' basis.

Dobermann health testing germany
https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.vom-westwall.de/&prev=search


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Right, folks, can we try to keep this civil? The thread is a useful one, so I don't want to close it. Nobody wants to know about breeder recommendations on this thread, so can we please return to the topic at hand. Thank you'all so much


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Legshand said:


> Not now youve pointed those things out, that said, I would certainly not recomend UK for a long life dog of any kind, I must say I am surprised at whats happening in germany ( according to you) with rotts.


Not sure why you think it is longer in any other country? UK breed clubs were one of the first to ask their breeds to test for JLPP thankfully they mostly all did and their is an international database of it now. UK is aware of what is wrong with the breed but European dogs are not going to fix it, if we go down that route we will end up with Rottweilers who move like GSD 's. So you can keep shouting your biased views about UK breeders but I know we have one of the most active group of breeders and a health co coordinator who are working wonders for our breed in the UK. So do not rubbish something you clearly know nothing about.

Sorry just saw comment above, this is my last post on it.

I apologise to the OP for derailing the thread.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Legshand said:


> I knew what 'elbow dysplacia', said in full, is but my breed is not affected by it, although some in europe do test for it as well as other things, why should I know what the initials mean unless I were looking at a dog whose parents have it?
> I do look for the ZTP results & the breed, which is very important, although HD in my breed mandatory tested, has been HD free since 1976 when Ottmar Vogel insisted on it, yet I have never heard of ZTP mentioned ever on here, I would have expected that from you dogloverlou as your thumbnail suggests Rotts..
> 
> Health Tests & ZTP results, germany dobermann (no ED tests)
> https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.vom-westwall.de/&prev=search


Oh dear. I don't expect people to know my dog's breed off hand but thought he was pretty distinguishable from a Rottie to even the most inexperienced eye.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh dear. I don't expect people to know my dog's breed off hand but thought he was pretty distinguishable from a Rottie to even the most inexperienced eye.


I thought it was a 'long haired rott' which was posted on this forum recently, and, which I had never heard of untill then, maybe that was you who posted your dog as a long haired rott, I dunno but someone did I think within this past week


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Legshand said:


> I thought it was a 'long haired rott' which was posted on this forum recently, and, which I had never heard of untill then, maybe that was you who posted your dog as a long haired rott, I dunno but someone did I think within this past week


It wasn't me as my dog isn't a long haired Rottie


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2017)

Dogloverlou said:


> It wasn't me as my dog isn't a long haired Rottie


I don't know whether to laugh or scream LOL
Nothing about Cash looks like a rottie, not the build, not his face, nothing other than his coloring. And if coloring were a determination of breed, my merle great dane might as well be an australian shepherd.... :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or scream LOL
> Nothing about Cash looks like a rottie, not the build, not his face, nothing other than his coloring. And if coloring were a determination of breed, my merle great dane might as well be an australian shepherd.... :Hilarious:Hilarious


Right!?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Legshand said:


> I thought it was a 'long haired rott' which was posted on this forum recently, and, which I had never heard of untill then, maybe that was you who posted your dog as a long haired rott, I dunno but someone did I think within this past week


Oh wow just wow!!! I posted a long haired Rottweiler and they don't look anything like Cash, they look like long haired Rottweilers...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2017)

Yeah, totally the same breed:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Yeah, totally the same breed:


Why do you shave your Aussie though?!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Surely Cash is a Gordon Setter then?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Surely Cash is a Gordon Setter then?


He gets mistaken for one quite regularly lol. Had someone at a show the other month come gushing over declaring how much her husband loves the breed and how they haven't seen one in years much to my surprise. She calls her husband over and he's down on the floor giving Cash a good fuss and then he looks up at me and says 'I adore Gordon Setters!' :Hilarious


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> He gets mistaken for one quite regularly lol.


I did not know there was such a dog at all, it was only when that one was posted I ever saw or heard of one


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2017)

Legshand said:


> I did not know there was such a dog at all, it was only when that one was posted I ever saw or heard of one


A gordon setter or a hovawart?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Legshand said:


> I did not know there was such a dog at all, it was only when that one was posted I ever saw or heard of one


??

You mean a long haired rott still?

To clarify - my dog is not a Rottweiler of either the standard or long coated variety....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My dog top, Rottie bottom


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> A gordon setter or a hovawart?


Not sure if he's a Gordon, Rottweiler or Hovawart now!!!!! Maybe he's Beauceron?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> My dog top, Rottie bottom


The LC Rottweiler I posted. Who tend to be better off for bone than the standard Rottweiler!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Not sure if he's a Gordon, Rottweiler or Hovawart now!!!!! Maybe he's Beauceron?


I know what he is ..... but...... I'm not telling! Spoil sport aren't I?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

And another comparison...not my dog in the vid but just an example...






I'll try to stop derailing the thread now


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> The LC Rottweiler I posted. Who tend to be better off for bone than the standard Rottweiler!


I have never seen one of those around before, not even when they were popular in early 1980's for a while, the one in the photo must be whats commonly known as a mutation, based on KCs description it would go down as a breed fault, KC quote, 
Length of coat
Short
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/breed/display.aspx?id=5137

But with what seems such a short life expectancy (see first 5 or so posts on here) on average much needs to be done to breed better health into the breed or it will become almost extinct.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> There is a large study going on at the University of Nottingham in to can in the breed, they are also study vaccinations and Parvovirus also .


Can you tell me more about this? what exactly are they studying the breed for? & whats with the vaccination studies? ie studying for what?


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

This the study by Notts uni veterinary studies, dated June 2015

http://bit.ly/2pM2DWY


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Legshand said,

_But with what seems such *a short life expectancy...* on average*,* much needs to be done to [improve Rott] health..._
_____________________
.
.
Sorry, but _"breed better health into the breed" _ is a very awkward phrase - especially as the *genes *to provide that "better health" would come, not from OUTside the breed or the dogs, but from within. So breeding better health "into" Rotts, or indeed any breed, is a bit of an oxymoron. 
.
I am again going to cite the simplest & least-costly strategy for increasing dogs' lifespans - any breed, any mix - per Dr Padgett in his book on heritable diseases in purebred dogs, where he explains that *waiting to breed until both sire & dam are at least 24-MO / 2-YO *adds an average of 2-years to the lifespans of the pups.
It does not require expensive tests; it is not breed-specific. It is simple, safe, & anyone can do it. 
*In purebreds *that would be, of course, in addition to preventing heritable issues via screening [DNA tests, rads, eye certificates, bloodwork etc], known behavioral histories of immediate ancestors, medical histories of close relatives for problems which have no tests yet, determining carrier status vs clear, & so on.
.
I doubt very much that breeders of crossbreeds / designer crosses / random bred dogs would be willing to screen their prospective breeding stock - even tho they should, as an ethical standard - but it's a cost that will not generate higher profits.  However, anyone can wait to breed a prospect until s/he is a minimum of 2-YO. Other than time, it's a minimal cost; for pets, we'd be feeding them, housing them, paying for vet care, etc, anyway. Puppy-mill breeders would want to breed every bitch on her 1st heat, to maximize her output, but ethical breeders are under no such time pressure. 
.
.
.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> Legshand said,
> 
> _But with what seems such *a short life expectancy...* on average*,* much needs to be done to [improve Rott] health..._
> _____________________
> ...


http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/breed/health.aspx?id=5137


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Boy,I started something. I was just saying, Rottie seem to have a short life spam. All my dogs has been from rescue.
I was only wondering what give them cancer. I would not consider going to Germany to get a Rottweiler. What ever Rottweiler I get next, would get my love to care for them. No matter what is round the corner.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

rottieboys said:


> Boy,I started something. I was just saying, Rottie seem to have a short life spam. All my dogs has been from rescue.
> I was only wondering what give them cancer. I would not consider going to Germany to get a Rottweiler. What ever Rottweiler I get next, would get my love to care for them. No matter what is round the corner.


They are the easiest breed to love. If and when you do chose to have another I know some great people in great Rottweiler rescues, and some equally wonderful breeders x


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank You I will get back to you when ready.


----------



## cindyDog (Feb 1, 2018)

Returning to the original question.

My partner bought a pedigree Rottweiler pup for £800 from a reputable English breeder. A few years later, after her husband had died suddenly, she was made redundant and as out of work for a couple of years. During that time she continued to look after Cindy - going without food herself at times - and continued her regime of 4 hour walks.

I was lucky enough to meet both Christine and Cindy 4 years ago. Cindy was born 4th December 2001, she died six weeks short of her 16th birthday on 24th October 2017. She had the same vet the whole time and absolutely loved going to the vet!

As with any well brought up Rottweiler, Cindy was loving and affectionate and very good with people. We were frequently stopped by strangers commenting on what a lovely, friendly dog she was.

Her greatest achievement came a little over two years ago. A friend of my sister, then 45, had been terrified of any dog since being bitten at the age of 8. She would either turn back or cross the road any time she saw a dog - even a small dog on a lead. She was eventually persuaded to come to the house - where Cindy made her welcome. Within minutes she was comfortable sitting in a chair with Cindy beside her. About 3 weeks later we were all going to a show in London. Tracy volunteered to dog sit Cindy and she took selfies of the two of them.

She has never been afraid of dogs since.

Cindy was strong and healthy (although with quite a bit of arthritis) until she became ill shortly before she died. The vet commented on the strength of her heart and lungs.

So, to answer the question. A Rottweiler can live for almost 16 years. But it needs a very good, caring, person to look after it.


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

icklemunch said:


> Here he is from this mornings walk  with permission from his dad.
> View attachment 310414
> View attachment 310414


Sammy was sadly PTS in October. Miss seeing him on our walks. He was such a special character. Unforunately he was discovered to have a tumour and had lost control of his bladder/bowel. 14 years young. He will be so missed! His dad is/was totally heartbroken


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that photo...My Max is 10 on the 3rd of March...He also got lots of lumps, but we are not going anywhere with them. I had to take him to the vets last week, he was crying in pain. Max was checked over, But we think it is arthritis in his legs...He give us ramadyl for 5 days. I don't really want to stay on them. He has to has blood test to check if his Kidneys etc are ok. I think that might be the beginning of the end.
I have started to put Turmeric in his food twice a day.. only been 3 days so far...so I cannot say if it is working.
My heart goes out to your friend..Having a dog all those years it is heartbreaking.


----------

